# Is purepeptides still the best source? (bang for buck wise)



## wzyzzy (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

Could anyone tell me if purepeptides uk are still the best source for ghrp/mod grf? Any tests been done recently?

Looking to make a big order and if I can do it cheaper elsewhere for similar quality, then that is great


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only way you will find out is by funding and doing your own comparison test like the one i did in the summer...


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Personally from the time Pscarb did the comparison to now, they have gone downhill. Thought they were good when I tried just after Pscarb did his test but lately I've not been impressed.

Of course I could be wrong, but that's just how I've felt.

Not sure who I'll use next probably Toms as that always seems good to go.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Toms is definately the highest quality.

SRC have always been good quality.

Not used pure peptides for a few months but when I did their product was good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Toms set the bar for the test and are still the best around, the point of the test was to find the best from a UK source pure peptides where the best and in my opinion still are as i still use them


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got some GHRP-2 and mod GRF from pure peptides, not started it yet, planning to start this weekend. How do you buy stuff from Tom's peptides then?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

mixmanx said:


> Just got some How do you buy stuff from Tom's peptides then?


Yeah, i was interested in that too....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a referral thing these days


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it is a referral thing these days


how do you compared toms peps to say hyge hgh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mafdet said:


> how do you compared toms peps to say hyge hgh?


if used 3-5 times a day at saturation dose better......but they are 2 different things....


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> if used 3-5 times a day at saturation dose better......but they are 2 different things....


true. 3-5 times a day. Jesus.. pinning ED i feel is a drain and commitment. then peps through out day. what a nuisance


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well if any1 wants to give me a referral i would be very happy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mafdet said:


> true. 3-5 times a day. Jesus.. pinning ED i feel is a drain and commitment. then peps through out day. what a nuisance


All down to how much you want it


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> All down to how much you want it


true. i suppose if we are getting up for cardio on an empty stomach then lifting and cardio at night? we can do ANYTHING lol


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

mafdet said:


> true. 3-5 times a day. Jesus.. pinning ED i feel is a drain and commitment. then peps through out day. what a nuisance


It's not as bad as it looks. I though the same before I started few months ago. And now I'm pinning 3 times a day Mon - Fri and 5 times a day Sat - Sun (too big of a nuisance to do that at work). When you get used to it the whole "procedure" takes like 3 minutes. It's worth it.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Well if any1 wants to give me a referral i would be very happy


I don't think you need it. Speaking purely from my own experience. I joined like a month ago just like that. I got sent an email with several questions and it seems I got the answers right so I got accepted.


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

neverminder said:


> It's not as bad as it looks. I though the same before I started few months ago. And now I'm pinning 3 times a day Mon - Fri and 5 times a day Sat - Sun (too big of a nuisance to do that at work). When you get used to it the whole "procedure" takes like 3 minutes. It's worth it.


yeah true that. I'm only mid to late 30s so I could hold off but I'm sure tren is aging me lol..


----------



## wzyzzy (Jun 2, 2013)

would appreciate a referral if anyone could give me one to toms

@Pscarb perhaps?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wzyzzy said:


> would appreciate a referral if anyone could give me one to toms
> 
> @Pscarb perhaps?


i don't know you buddy so cannot refer you....


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

mixmanx said:


> Just got some GHRP-2 and mod GRF from pure peptides, not started it yet, planning to start this weekend. How do you buy stuff from Tom's peptides then?


 @mixmanx

so have you tried these peptides of purepeptides?


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

JasonSteward said:


> @mixmanx
> 
> so have you tried these peptides of purepeptides?


 @mixmanx

please answer.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> if used 3-5 times a day at saturation dose better......but they are 2 different things....


Hypothetical question here...

If you had 10,000mcg of both GHRP2 and CJC w/o DAC, how would you use them? 

for example: 100mcg 3 times per day, every other day *or* 100mcg 2 times per day every day? etc etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simple answer, saturation dose of both 5 x day..........


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

JasonSteward said:


> @mixmanx
> 
> so have you tried these peptides of purepeptides?


Only just saw this. Yes, I've been using them once at night before bed. Not sure about it really, makes me sleep well, but I feel tired in the day too. Not sure if its the peptides or not though. I'm sticking with it for a bit to see how it goes.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> simple answer, saturation dose of both 5 x day..........


Interesting. Would there be a noticeable difference running 5 x day and 3 x day?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I would imagine so as you are using 66% more peptides so if the 1.13iu GH being released from peps is true then it would be the difference between having 3.39iu GH and 5.65iu GH. The only way to know for sure how it would affect you and whether it's worth it or not is to try both for a 6-8 weeks and compare the results.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> I would imagine so as you are using 66% more peptides so if the 1.13iu GH being released from peps is true then it would be the difference between having 3.39iu GH and 5.65iu GH. The only way to know for sure how it would affect you and whether it's worth it or not is to try both for a 6-8 weeks and compare the results.


Another hypothetical... If you also had say 8 weeks worth of Tren/Test/Mast/NPP short esters.... and 10,000mcg of the peps. Would you run the peps before during or after the cycle? If during what protocol and when in the cycle?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Do it during and after the cycle. GH on cycle is supposed to provide synergy with the AAS so you get better results and then after the cycle the peps will help you to maintain your gains as quite a few people who have used GH in PCT have mentioned.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> Do it during and after the cycle. GH on cycle is supposed to provide synergy with the AAS so you get better results and then after the cycle the peps will help you to maintain your gains as quite a few people who have used GH in PCT have mentioned.


That was my thoughts also. Keeping your gains is one of the most important things about AAS.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

funkdocta said:


> Interesting. Would there be a noticeable difference running 5 x day and 3 x day?


yes



funkdocta said:


> Another hypothetical... If you also had say 8 weeks worth of Tren/Test/Mast/NPP short esters.... and 10,000mcg of the peps. Would you run the peps before during or after the cycle? If during what protocol and when in the cycle?


i would run it before/during and after.....



warsteiner said:


> Do it during and after the cycle. GH on cycle is supposed to provide synergy with the AAS so you get better results and then after the cycle the peps will help you to maintain your gains as quite a few people who have used GH in PCT have mentioned.


this is not true GH and AAS are totally different one cannot sustain the gains from the other, the gain with AAS is by enlarging the existing muscle no new muscle is created, GH through IGF conversion will create new muscle cells all be it few. what people mistake for keeping gains is water that you get from GH use and what is first dropped when you come off a cycle.

plus there is less water retention using peptides that increase natural GH release compared to synthetic GH......


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes
> 
> i would run it before/during and after.....
> 
> ...


What if you only had enough to run the peps before and during or during and after... which would you choose? Ideally we would run them everyday of the year


----------



## shaby786 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Adam did you get that referral for toms as I would like to get some peptides


----------

